
Show HN: Hedphones – Track releases of the artists you follow on Spotify - hmhrex
https://hedphon.es
======
hmhrex
This is a project that I've been working on as a side project for the past 4
months. Hedphones is using Django and Bulma along with the Spotify API. It's
been an idea rolling around in my head for a while now and I'm excited to
finally get it out there. I've opened space for 50 beta testers.

I wrote a blog post to explain what Hedphones is all about:
[https://hedphon.es/blog/1/say-hello-to-
hedphones](https://hedphon.es/blog/1/say-hello-to-hedphones)

Or if you want a quick rundown, you can read the FAQ:
[https://hedphon.es/faq/](https://hedphon.es/faq/)

Or you can skip all that and go straight to the beta signup form :
[https://hedphon.es/beta-signup/](https://hedphon.es/beta-signup/)

Let me know what you think!

~~~
ptd
Awesome project! I will be signing up for the beta.

~~~
hmhrex
Thank you! Hope you enjoy!

------
nowlnowl
Looks great, but it has the same name as this project:
[https://github.com/rembo10/headphones](https://github.com/rembo10/headphones)

~~~
hmhrex
You scared me for a minute. My project is missing the “a” in “head”. So it’s a
little different.

~~~
nowlnowl
Ah, you are completely right! My mind added an a on it own.

If I were using spotify I would sign up!

